# Dave was here 30 August 2008



## cinnabull (Jul 1, 2008)

G'Day Chaps and Chappettes,

I am pleased to say Dave worked his magic over my TT yesterday. I thought the car was pretty clean anyway, little did I know. She's a Mauritius Blue 225 and in really good nick apart from a bit of kerbing from the previous owner, and a patch on the bonnet where it looks like someone had sat on it with jeans on and made numerous tiny scratches, not deep, and only noticeable under bright sun, I've tried to show it as best as I can in the pics below.

Anyway Dave arrived at 8.00ish and after a quick chat and coffee went to work. 8 hour later my TT was transformed. I think the most noticeable difference is in the leather interior. It wasnt dirty to begin, but had a sort of semi glossy sheen to it, which Dave says is incorrect, as it should really be a matt finish. After he had treated it I was amazed at the difference, I dont think the piccs can really capture it, but believe me, its HUGE.

As for the exterior, again I wasnt dissapointed. There is now a deep deep gloss to the finish, almost like a thousand coats of lacquer if you get my drift. The tiny scratches have all but dissappeared. And the wheels, well, take a look for yourselves. I would recommend anyone to have this service done.

Cheers Dave for all your hard work. Now then , just one last message for Dave, just WATCH yourself at Sandbach services, and if you drop anything, make sure your new 'FRIEND' isnt around before you bend down to pick it up 

Heres some before and after pics, enjoy

Stuart

Before...


















































































And after...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice colour combo brings back loads of memories.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

car's looking great mate  worth every penny, get it in the garage before it stars raining.
Dave better keep his back to the wall when he meets his new friend :lol: :lol:


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good but would look better with under arch dressing IMO 

Robbie


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Looking nice.

Although I can't see what's wrong with the arches in the finished pics... care to point out for me magic1?


----------



## cinnabull (Jul 1, 2008)

Me to Magic, whats wrong with the arches. If Dave's missed summat I wana know, cos I'll have him back to put it right,  please reveal all,

Stuart


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

cinnabull said:


> Me to Magic, whats wrong with the arches. If Dave's missed summat I wana know, cos I'll have him back to put it right,  please reveal all,
> 
> Stuart


I think he likes to pick me up on little details Stuart...did the same on my clay "how to do it" and got that a little wrong - oh well :roll:
No I didn't apply any wheelarch dressing, it would only have washed off especially in this wet weather. I much prefer to focus on the items that matter...you've had some excellent protection applied to the exterior, most of the defects removed from the paint and your interior has had a thorough deep clean - none of which will be affected at the first sign of rain 

Anyway, was good to met you and Chrissie, the coffee's were excellent and your comments much appreciated. Thanks 

Dave


----------



## cinnabull (Jul 1, 2008)

I guessed as much Dave. More than made up with the results as you know mate. WTF would you put under the arch anyways, whose gonna see it, and how long is it gonna stay there in this weather. And how can you tell its not done from the piccies, cant hardly see in the arches. We shudda just said it was done and balls to it. I think the before and after of the damaged paintwork speaks volumes for the job done. And trust me folks, those pics are from exactly the same spot.

On a more serious note, howdya get on at Sandbach??. Did you get the bling bling from Vicky, and did you avoid the promised refreshments, if not did you get any funny looks :lol: . Hey, and no skirting the issue, straight answers please, oh and a pic of the bling if you can,

cheers and c u next year no doubt on your next tour of duty,

Stuart


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

cinnabull said:


> On a more serious note, howdya get on at Sandbach??. Did you get the bling bling from Vicky, and did you avoid the promised refreshments, if not did you get any funny looks :lol: . Hey, and no skirting the issue, straight answers please, oh and a pic of the bling if you can,
> 
> Stuart


Turned out to be covert (my choice!) meet at Knutsford on Wednesday and yes I got the "bling" - very nice too 

The coffee was sidestepped; I suggested that as we were in a remote corner of the car park and it was pis*ing down it was best avoided (as would be any odd looks - big relief  )

A strange looking "thing" she/he/whatever was... and the deal was done soonest. I might get brave and reveal all in the off topic section :wink:

Dave


----------

